# Bikinpunk's B^4Q (bikinBBQ). Decatur (North), Al. July 25th?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright, ladies and gents. I should be moved into the new house mid-June. Sometime after that I’d love to have a BBQ at my house. Now, I know this is a bit early, but the reason for it is so that this thread gets plenty of exposure and everyone has a chance to give input on what times might work best. I talked to the wife and she’s down for it and thinks it would be fun. 

*When:* July 25th is looking like the best date for me and some others. So, for now, that’s the date I’m setting this as. I’m not sure of what time we’ll get started… I’m down for an all day event (10am - cows come home).
FWIW to MECA competitors, I checked the schedule in July. I was between the 25th and the 11th for this BBQ. The weekend of the 11th there is a 3x event in Lebanon. The 25th there is a 2x event in Fayetteville. I picked the 25th as it was the lesser of two evils. Hopefully that won’t keep anyone from coming, but I understand if it does. 

If there’s a lot of interest, maybe I can have each person bring a small something (brownies, byo drinks, etc) to help out. I’ll provide the BBQ from the world-renown Big Bob’s BBQ here in town. 
We can work out details closer to that time, since it’s over 2 months away and I’m sure plans will change for a lot of folks.

I know most of the folks here aren’t from my area, but some are. Maybe some of you folks from out of the area could carpool? I’ll be able to provide hotel information to some of you’s fellas, if needed. 

*Where:* Decatur, Al. Zip = 35601. Here are rough directions to my new place. We currently don’t show up on the map since our subdivision is new. 
Directions

That should help you get an idea of how far to travel. 

I’m roughly 3.5 hours from metro ATL. 2 hours from Metro Nashville. 1 hour from metro Birmingham, and 3 hours from metro Memphis. 

*Contact info:* PM me or email me for number/directions. Hardisj (at) gmail (dot) com. 

*Random Info:*
If you have a canopy/tent, bring it. Alabama heat is no friggin joke and you’ll need the shade. I know you fellas know this. I have a decent sized garage, but can’t house more than a couple cars and folks. I think I can round up a couple from friends, but it would nice if you could bring your own.

If anyone wants, I’ll try to make some jumpers for my power supply so we can hook your car up to the PS and you won’t have to waste gas while demo’ing. You’ll probably want gas b/c of A/C though. 

If you have something you’d like to bring to demo, such as speakers, amps, HT towers, etc, feel free. In fact, I welcome it. I have an upstairs room that’s empty and is ready for listening tests if you want to do that. Bring your laptops, RTAs, etc, too. 


So, what say you? Any of you interested in coming out? I’ll do my best to accommodate anyone and make it an enjoyable time. I’ve got 2 golden retrievers who _love_ to play and I can dig up the slip n’slide, too. My neighbor has 4 corvettes… maybe I can talk him in to letting us drive them. That c6 z06 is mine, though! 

If you’d like to attend, please let me know here. Like I said, I know it’s way early, but I wanted to give everyone a solid heads up, so those who’d like to attend really can. If you have any suggestions, I’m definitely open for them. 

Thanks a lot, fellas.

-	Erin


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Providing nothing goes horribly wrong around that date I'll be there.

Bout 2 weeks beforehand we need to start a list like we do for the foosman meets.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BikiniBBQ FTW!! I wish I could make it Erin. You guys have a blast though!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Providing nothing goes horribly wrong around that date I'll be there.
> 
> Bout 2 weeks beforehand we need to start a list like we do for the foosman meets.


Yea, that’s a good idea. We’ll just see how it pans out. I need to start a list.



Boostedrex said:


> BikiniBBQ FTW!! I wish I could make it Erin. You guys have a blast though!!


Yea, man, I wish you could, too. I won’t see you again until December, huh? You’re my best Christmas present, lol. 



Alright, so let’s start a list?

1.	Bikinpunk (Erin)
2.	Hillbilly SQ (Chris)


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

I got clearance, Clarence. I'm there. I'm all game for Big Bob's - it's legendary. I just can't get into that weird mayo-based BBQ sauce.  But if you want me to cook, just let me know a final head count a week before.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

1. Bikinpunk (Erin)
2. Hillbilly SQ (Chris) 
3. dawgdan (Dan)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ nice.


Someone suggested folks bring spare equipment and we have some sort of swap meet. That's fine with me, too. I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Yea, man, I wish you could, too. I won’t see you again until December, huh? You’re my best Christmas present, lol.


Wow, that sounds mighty Deliverance'ish of you Erin. LOL!!

A swap meet huh? That's not a bad idea. Maybe some people/companies would be willing to donate some gear to be raffled off? Just a thought.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Wow, that sounds mighty Deliverance'ish of you Erin. LOL!!


‘you sher do got a pretty mouth’



Boostedrex said:


> A swap meet huh? That's not a bad idea. Maybe some people/companies would be willing to donate some gear to be raffled off? Just a thought.



Yea, and Dan mentioned not having cash, so using my computer for paypal access. I’m fine with that completely if anyone wants to do that. 

Not sure who I could contact about getting any kind of free gear for a raffle, really. Any suggestions?


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> ‘Yea, and Dan mentioned not having cash, so using my computer for paypal access. I’m fine with that completely if anyone wants to do that.


I was semi-kidding, but you have a lot of nice gear and I'm all game for second-hand equipment. Never know what deals you'll find, especially after a few brews.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dawgdan said:


> I was semi-kidding, but you have a lot of nice gear and I'm all game for second-hand equipment. Never know what deals you'll find, especially after a few brews.


Looks like bikinibutt will have the hard stuff out for anyone that wants it:laugh:


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Bikin, I have to ask... What is the B^4Q? I am probably missing it, but:

Bikin (1) Bar(2)Ba(3) Que...

Or is it for Big(1) Bobs(2) Bar(3)Ba(4) Que?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol. I'm stupid. should've been b^3Q. 

such is life. the excitement of this thread had me thrown!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Definite interest in the now to be refered to as "The Caravan With Dan". I'll know definite as it gets closer.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Someone suggested folks bring spare equipment and we have some sort of swap meet.


*A car audio flea market!! * How have we not thought of that before. I need to have one of those here in Nashville. We could set it up where you could test out the item you're interested in. That's a cool idea!!

You know me and the guitar boy will hit the B^3Q if we can.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LMAO!

Dude, your flea market counter would PWNT all!





slade1274 said:


> Definite interest in the now to be refered to as "The Caravan With Dan". I'll know definite as it gets closer.


sounds good.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Yo Erin, I wish I could make it, but I'm getting ready for Marv's BBQ next month. Good luck with your event, and I hope you guys have a BLAST! 

BTW, your casa is looking mighty nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, man.

PM’d.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey Erin, I might make the drive to come out. We shall see as the date gets closer.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

^ those are some pretty good ears if they make it out there.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Too bad it's a 10.5 hour drive for me, and I already have too many travel plans this summer, or I'd definitely be there. Sounds like it should be fun.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> Hey Erin, I might make the drive to come out. We shall see as the date gets closer.


Yea, I understand it’s quite a bit ahead of time, but I figured the sooner I put it out there, the better the chances would be that folks could save the date. Hope to see you here, Lee!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

i'll probably be there...swap meet ftmfw...tooo bad I will probably...well I won't... have my car anymore, damnit i'm about to go cry somewhere in the fetal position...i know you guys were all dying to hear it..


sniff


sniff...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

guitarsail said:


> i'll probably be there...swap meet ftmfw...tooo bad I will probably...well I won't... have my car anymore, damnit i'm about to go cry somewhere in the fetal position...i know you guys were all dying to hear it..
> 
> 
> sniff
> ...


What happened? So you're left with the pos truck that doesn't run?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

1. Bikinpunk (Erin)
2. Hillbilly SQ (Chris) 
3. dawgdan (Dan) 
4. Ziggy (Lake) -tentative


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I’ve talked with some folks about trying to do some sort of giveaway/raffle. 

So far, *Ant of Second Skin Audio and Don (aka: Rudeboy) of Sound Deadener Showdown have both signed on to throw a little something our way for the giveaway!*



I don’t know what I’ll wind up paying on shipping, but I may ask that if someone wants to enter the raffle, just toss in a couple bucks to help offset my costs of shipping. Everyone cool with that? 


Thanks again, Ant and Don!!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What happened? So you're left with the pos truck that doesn't run?


Got in a wreck 4 hours away out past Knoxville on the way to my GF's graduation...possibly totaled the car. but don't know yet, and I go out of town Monday for 10 days and there is no opportunity to strip the car before then if they do total it. I hope they don't but I have no hope right now for that (so im not dissapointed if they do). The car really really was starting to rock, and I am super critical of it. Like I said, I have confidence smiles would be all around on basshead music, especially metal, and all else....now, not so much if its totaled We'll see I guess...


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

guitarsail said:


> I go out of town Monday for 10 days and there is no opportunity to strip the car before then if they do total it...


You mean you may lose your gear? ... Dude, get somebody to help you! 
It can't be that hard to switch it back to stock.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

No the thought of the gear being lost has never crossed my mind, there is well over 4K in that car.....

The problem is I can't get to it in the next two weeks...so they are going ot have to store it or what not and someone is going ot have to pay for it...hopefully not me, because its not my fault on the fact its taken almost a week to notify me of it being totaled or not. That and the shop won't release the car to insurance until I release it, so I'll strip it and release it when I can..i just better not get a bill from the insurance (thats who the shop will bill for storage) Jason is going to help me strip it I think...its definitely a two man job and needs a truck or SUV to get all the gear home....there is a ton of stuff in that car...


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

If funding allows I'll sure do my best to make it to this! 

Would be great to put some more faces with their screen names.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Got the date on my calendar. When its gets closer I will let you know for sure if I can bring the Acura and/or Nitro out to play.

Kirk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

guitarsail said:


> there is a ton of stuff in that car...


just the fiberglass doors alone need a truck to carry home, lol!

Sorry to hear about the accident, though. That sucks, man.



trebor said:


> If funding allows I'll sure do my best to make it to this!
> 
> Would be great to put some more faces with their screen names.


Would be great to have you. Hope you can make it.



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Got the date on my calendar. When its gets closer I will let you know for sure if I can bring the Acura and/or Nitro out to play.
> Kirk


Sounds good. If you need help getting them down here, I can drive the TL down, lol. j/k, j/k.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

i might be down.... but damn the 6 1/2 hour drive


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn, Erin, you nailed my vacation, but I've got to be back to work in SF on the following Monday.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like we have some good interest. Hope it all pans out.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Im still looking for cheap plane tickets to come.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Im still looking for cheap plane tickets to come.


I'll drive if you pay for gas


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> I'll drive if you pay for gas


Lots of reasons why I wouldnt go in your car:

- Your car is small
- your A/C is not reliable
- You have no audios


Now if we can take the the G37 Im down :laugh:

I no longer get discounts on hotels, so that is a bummer.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mir, Huntsville International (HSV) is 30 minutes from my house, fwiw.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

How far is your house from North Jersey


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> just the fiberglass doors alone need a truck to carry home, lol!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the accident, though. That sucks, man.
> 
> ...


Got a new car...its on long donkey schlong

Yes it sucks about the wreck, and the 100's of hours of labor lost..but oh well. Thanks again to Jason for saving my ass and making the 8 hour round trip to strip the car for me. 


See if Jason can make a 4hour round trip for me just to spend an hour stripping a car, you guys can make the trip to a great BBQ and a good guys house!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Lots of reasons why I wouldnt go in your car:
> 
> - Your car is small
> - your A/C is not reliable
> ...


Hey...My AC hasn't broken in 2 years!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Lots of reasons why I wouldnt go in your car:
> 
> - Your car is small
> - your A/C is not reliable
> ...


Dude, you're like 5-4 and 120lbs! Standing next to me you make me look like a linebacker on sterroids!

Have a reliable mechanic check it and maybe give it a shot of 134a.

Your amp is fully functional right Mir?

:laugh:


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I'm right down the road in Madison. I should be able to make it.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

This sounds like fun. I may have to make a road trip 

I will also see what I can do about donating to the raffle. 

Tom


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm just down the road. Would you mind any new faces dropping by?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Did I kill this thread? I won't show up if you don't want me to...:anxious:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Bikinpunk is on vacation right now in Europe, he wont be back for another 2 weeks.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll probably hit the MECA show in Fayetteville and then swing by afterword.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

My attendance is a little bit in limbo at the moment.. insane summer schedule is putting a good friend's bachelor party in Biloxi around that date..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

back in town. Yes, anyone who wants to come is invited. If you need specifics, I'll be giving them out a bit closer to the date. 

Dan, no excuses!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome back! 

Doesn't look like I'm gonna make it to this meet, hopefully I can make the drive to the next one though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bah, humbug. 
Well, you've got over a month so maybe you can come out. We'll just see how it pans out. 

If any of you local fellas want more info, shoot me a pm. Maybe we can meet up before this.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

So...how about that A/C cooled garage, is that yay or nay?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No, it's not A/C cooled. Sorry, I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't worry... AL is a "Wet" kinda heat!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I might drive down from North Carolina. There are several guys that have responded as possibly being there that I have learned from, so it would certainly be educational and fun.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I might drive down from North Carolina. There are several guys that have responded as possibly being there that I have learned from, so it would certainly be educational and fun.


Grab Drake and head down to my place. We can take off Saturday morning for the meet; Erin should be ~4 from me.... Google maps gives you two routes to Decatur; buzzing past my place adds 16 minutes


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Grab Drake and head down to my place. We can take off Saturday morning for the meet; Erin should be ~4 from me.... Google maps gives you two routes to Decatur; buzzing past my place adds 16 minutes


Yep, we were just discussing that over PM's


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nice! come on down!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Yea, I am not coming. There is a Tool concert on the 25th here in DFW.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You would. 

Honestly, man, I wouldn't expect you to. That's quite a haul.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

I've got it penciled in...

New car has nothing installed after owning the thing for 5 months now.

I still have the Saturn but the Avalanches, extra batteries, and mids are out and the console is still under construction.

So I may not have much to listen to except the exhaust note.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol. man, I hear you. motivation is hard, too, in the summer.

I still need to come by and check out those JLs


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Still rollin on the 25th?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yessir.

You coming? We need to talk about installs. My install, your install, jason's install.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Are we gangbanging installs?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol. I don't think so. I've just got to get working on mine. Jarrod has a new car, and Jason is busy.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah...I'm hoping to have something in mine by then...mostly because the week for I'm doing a 12hr road trip to GreenBay...gonna need tunes!!!!! Then the next week is your GTG....I heard some crazy rumors about your install from Jason...

Don't do it man!!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

what rumors?... don't do what?! lol


PM me fella.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just a bump while I'm eatin' a snack at work.

any of you fellas with a canopy/tent, bring it with you.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a pop up style... But the tarp is MIA at the moment... I will see if I can find (gaurage cleanup in progress).
Also -I'm still a bit "tentative" (as my schedule availiblilty leans towards my clients)...
I so want to go, and will be planning to do so... 
I can bring lots of stuff too... If it looks like I'm going to be a no-show -I can sling it on Hillbilly on his way through.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dude, bring IT ALL!!!! lol.

You better make it out. You're too close to have an excuse.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Do we need any tools?... (besides what already resides in my truck)
Also, I was planning on bringing an asortment of subs, but I have nothing but a single prefab box that housed a 13ov2 at one time...

I should have a mobile RTA settup by then -but will I'll know how to use it?... "Ooh look!... sqiggley lines!" :surprised:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I have an RTA, so we should be good there.

Couldn't imagine needing tools. not that I have a lot, but I have the basics, and hopefully if anyone needs anything special they will have it with them.


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

You welcoming newbies? Hopefully I'll have some stuff installed in my truck by the meet time. If not I guess the most I have to offer is bring the Clarion HU and R12 to let others play with them if they havent.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

always. pretty much anyone is welcome. i'll just have to do a head count a week or two before and maybe ask folks to bring some goodies, or chip in a few bucks to help combat food. Last time I did one of these shindigs, it cost me $60 and only about 10 folks showed up... most weren't hungry so I had a lot of leftovers, lol.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Total Estimated Time: 6 hours 37 minutes
Total Estimated Distance: 421.74 miles 

Poo.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that's nothing!


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

Total Estimated Time: 4hr 59 min
Total Estimated Distance: 324 miles

pretty sure im coming


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

TREETOP said:


> Total Estimated Time: 6 hours 37 minutes
> Total Estimated Distance: 421.74 miles
> 
> Poo.


If I had the time I'd drive that far to be able to hang out with Erin!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> always. pretty much anyone is welcome. i'll just have to do a head count a week or two before and maybe ask folks to bring some goodies, or chip in a few bucks to help combat food. Last time I did one of these shindigs, it cost me $60 and only about 10 folks showed up... most weren't hungry so I had a lot of leftovers, lol.


I'm more than willing to chip in what's needed to get this off the ground. Just make a list on what's needed. It worked out really well at the last foosman meet. You won't have to worry about leftovers when I'm in the group...just gotta give the OK to turn myself loose on the food

Lake I'll swing by and get the stuff if you can't make it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> If I had the time I'd drive that far to be able to hang out with Erin!


suh-weet! Dude, you're what... only 3 days? I tell you what, I'll come to yours if you come to mine. lol. 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm more than willing to chip in what's needed to get this off the ground. Just make a list on what's needed. It worked out really well at the last foosman meet. You won't have to worry about leftovers when I'm in the group...just gotta give the OK to turn myself loose on the food
> 
> Lake I'll swing by and get the stuff if you can't make it.


will do. I almost feel bad asking people to do anything, but in real world events, this stuff costs $. Chips, drinks... the usual. I'll probably follow Foose fashion (Foose, you now have your own term!) and make a 'who will bring what' type thread about 2 weeks before this lifts off. Rain, shine, thunder, sleet, hail, I still plan on throwing this event. Even if the only people that show up are my friends across town.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> that's nothing!


That's about 60 gallons of gas round trip for my SUV. 

Maybe I can get a system in my wife's Accord by then.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

TREETOP said:


> That's about 60 gallons of gas round trip for my SUV.
> 
> *Maybe I can get a system in my wife's Accord by then*.


YTMND - YUO CAN DO IT


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

TREETOP said:


> That's about 60 gallons of gas round trip for my SUV.
> 
> Maybe I can get a system in my wife's Accord by then.


I'll probably be burning about 40 gallons through the Ram and I'm only 5 hours each way. No biggie though. Don't have a clue what this beast gets on the hwy yet because I can't seem to make it through a tank without pulling a damn trailer. Vacation is over and that has come to an end luckally.

Erin just come up with a list and we'll pick what we want to bring.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Any updates? My truck is coming along and should be 100% install wise at the meet. Have no idea how it's gonna sound because of treading unfamiliar water. So what all is everyone else that's gonna be at the meet running?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

no updates really, chris. Just come on out. If your truck isn't up to your liking by the time you'll get here, maybe it can be by the time you leave.
I don't know if many great tuners (well known/respected) will show up. I'm hoping a few of the local guys will be able to make it because they would be a great group of guys to have out and have a really good knack for this SQ thing. Plus, their just flat out cool guys. More than half the reason I'm still in this hobby is because of how awesome they were to this total noob when I first went to a local BBQ here.

I think you already know what I"m running. 

So, bottom line... July 25th is still definately on. The wife is actually looking forward to it, too.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. All that I've got installed so far is the HU and components. I've still got amps and subs to put in, but I'm planning on being there. If you need me to bring anything, just let me know. I'll bring my tool bucket, but I don't have a tent.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cool, man. love to have you.

I'll be starting another thread probably the 2nd week of July to ask for folks to bring things (food, audio gear, etc).


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

i may try to make it, but a moto track day the following Monday (not at Barber) may get in the way. No great install to share, but I do have a canopy I can bring.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds good, man.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I wish you weren't so far away, I would really like to do this one and meet some more of the DIYMA guys. Unfortunately I drive 600mi a day during the week and DOT wouldn't let me get away with it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, man. I wish you and Jorge could make it out, but I understand.

Maybe someday I'll be able to make it out there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

and a bump...

got chips this weekend on sale at walmart. hope you guys like Doritos! lol


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would love to make it. It has all to do with work and time.

I will let you know




bikinpunk said:


> Alright, ladies and gents. I should be moved into the new house mid-June. Sometime after that I’d love to have a BBQ at my house. Now, I know this is a bit early, but the reason for it is so that this thread gets plenty of exposure and everyone has a chance to give input on what times might work best. I talked to the wife and she’s down for it and thinks it would be fun.
> 
> *When:* July 25th is looking like the best date for me and some others. So, for now, that’s the date I’m setting this as. I’m not sure of what time we’ll get started… I’m down for an all day event (10am - cows come home).
> FWIW to MECA competitors, I checked the schedule in July. I was between the 25th and the 11th for this BBQ. The weekend of the 11th there is a 3x event in Lebanon. The 25th there is a 2x event in Fayetteville. I picked the 25th as it was the lesser of two evils. Hopefully that won’t keep anyone from coming, but I understand if it does.
> ...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cool, man. hope to see you!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm thinking I may have the SI prototype BM in my possession during that time for the attendees to check out as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

suh-weet.

I didn't realize this was coming up so soon. Guess I have about 4 weeks. Getting close....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll have a 10" sub in an ugly enclosure I built out of scraps this morning. It will be downfired behind the passenger seat in the floorboard. Considering Paul1217 will be building me a nice one for a 12" under the rear seat I didn't see it necessary to make it pretty. It will serve its purpose and that's it.


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

Man, I didn't realize it was so far from Tallahassee to Decatur.

Suggested routes
I-65 N
*399 mi, 7 hours 30 mins*​
I'll be in Orlando on the 25th for a Dream Theater concert, otherwise I'd be seriously considering making the trip. Maybe next time...

Good luck with the Bikini BBQ!

JD


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Didn't realize it either. It's rougly 9.5 hours for me to make it to Orlando, though, so it makes sense.

Have fun at that concert!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> If I had the time I'd drive that far to be able to hang out with Erin!


That will be kool! I wish I could organize a SoCal delegation, rent a van, split the cost of gas & a cheap hotel, it will be all good!

But,

*LA (90012)------------------->Decatur (35601)
1985.8 mi, 28 hr 37 min *

Damn, it's a long freaking haul!  Listening to some nice SQ systems, will put a smile in my face...and well worth the trip.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you guys can stop to see the world's biggest ball of yarn on the way here. Would TOTALLY make the trip worth it.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I drove from Riverside to Memphis is like 36 or 38 hours (trip clock), moving my recently divirced -Zanex poppin sister in a Uhaul towin a Subi Outback... 
I'd drive for 10 hours, then she would drive like 3... 
The one thing I distinctly remember about the trip is me sharply waking from a night nap from her screams as we were driving down a twisting 2 lane hwy with NO shoulder -and the windshield was barley transparent from the bug splatter as we had been plowing through a blizzard of swarming Mayflies!...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright… so some news…

How does everyone feel about moving this shindig back to *August 8th or 22nd*? 

We’re still doing things at the house… at this point I thought we would have been moved in. It seems now that we’ll be moving in next weekend or the weekend after which only gives us a week tops before the planned date for the BBQ and just isn’t enough time to de-stress. Heck, I’m still working on the sprinkler system and I have to put up a fence and lay sod… no way that’s going to happen by this weekend. 
So, how does everyone feel about moving this back two weeks?

I’ll start a new thread shortly showing the change of time/date… but is this going to be a problem for anyone? I’m thinking that the extra couple weeks might be beneficial as it seems a few folks who wanted to make it couldn’t make it on the 25th anyway.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

...that's the weekend of ESN i believe, but the later the better for me, as it'd give me a better chance of having music in my car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, it is. I hate to keep pushing it back any further. I could say the 22nd of August, but that's when school starts back and for folks with kids, I think it would be harder to get away then.

I'm open to whatever. Unfortunately I can't please everyone.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Fine with me. Will give me a better chance of making it to the DFW/OKC meet as well.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

promise you'll be there?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> promise you'll be there?


Now I'm skurred:worried:


----------

